# Neocaridina Cobalt Blue



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Never heard of a cobalt blue myself, if you find a picture, could you please share it


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Is it the blue pearl?

Trade names can be so tricky!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I found this image googling it.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

ooooo pretty! I wonder how consistent that b lue stays


----------



## ceiji (Nov 14, 2010)

I saw these on aquabid and the seller assured that its not a variation of blue pearls.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

ceiji said:


> can anyone give info on these shrimps? are they similar to cherry shrimp and yellow shrimp in hardiness? I cant find even a good pic on google.
> 
> thank you in advance for the info.


I think the ones your talking about are blueberry shrimp (blue cobalts is a marketing name). Their usually imports and aren't known to do very well. Their babies are usually clear looking and stay that way. It's not clear if their blue from their diet or if the have been artificially dies. If you post a pic we could probably let you know for sure.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

The guy is from Hicksville New York? I spoke with him on the phone.

He has connections with one of the largest import/seller outfits here in the United States. The shrimp in question are imports from overseas.

As Ron stated, I can confirm they are Blueberry Shrimp.

I really want to go take a look at them. Might try to do it this week if my schedule gets easier.

-Gordon


----------



## ceiji (Nov 14, 2010)

i decided to take the risk and went ahead and bought some. Will post pictures once they arrive.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

How did these work out for you ceiji?


----------



## MrFusion (May 20, 2011)

I've had Neocaridina Cobalt Blues before and they aren't even remotely as gorgeous as the pic Nikki posted. They tend to be a dull blue-ish/brown, 1 in 10 might have a nicer blue coloring to it, but not bright and gorgeous like you'd hope. I will say that they're pretty hardy though.


----------



## MrFusion (May 20, 2011)

Here's a picture of some Neocaridina Cobalt Blues. The majority of them will be the brownish color. Like I said before, they aren't that pretty blue you probably want, but they do have some interesting colors and patterns.


Neocaridina Cobalt Blue by MrFusion_Shrimp, on Flickr


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> ooooo pretty! I wonder how consistent that b lue stays


I bought those 4 or 5 years ago and the blue eventually disappeared and they looked like tiger shrimp.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

These are malayan blue shrimps, they do color up for a week or so then the color becoming very dull. The babies come out clear to light brown/gray.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree with blue berry shrimp, Neocaridina palmata. I've heard they're a waste of money. They only stay blue for days and after that, constantly change color, depending on their surroundings. I think a better name would be "chameleon shrimp". If you want some kind of blue Neocaridina, I'd just go with blue pearls.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I haven't had that experience, to be honest. I have had the blue shrimp and while they don't exhibit the blue coloration as juveniles, often the adults get very vibrant. They do have a range of color to them though from tan to blue. Often the females get quite blue. I have had them off and on for about 3 years. When I had them previously, I called them my blue "mystery" shrimp and only recently figured out they were palmatas.


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

my friend bought 3 berried females, they are actually dyed by being fed a certain pigment. He has over 40 now and none of them are near the blue that their mother had. I do agree that they are palmatas, although they can cross breed with cherries i have yet to see this in my current tank.

their still pretty cool though, hardier, bigger and much more active than cherries. They have some interesting color and pattern, a great shrimp if someone is looking to create their own strain.


----------

